# Giant Male and Normal female? (Leos)



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

Just wondering about whether it was safe to breed a giant male to a normal female. I have only ever seen one comment saying it wasn't and it didn't appear to be backed up with either facts or through personal experience so I was wondering what every one on here reckons? I would have thought the size of the egg would be determined by the female laying them not the male fertilizing them. Does anybody know for sure?

As it stands its just an idea i'm not about to do it unless I'm sure its safe. I only ask because I have three groups of females and the male I bought to pair up with one of them has been showing pretty severe enigma symptoms so I have decided not to breed from him. I am looking to purchase another but thought it would be worth asking if the Giant male I have already for my giant females could be placed with the normal females as well. 

He weighs 94g and I think is pretty much full grown and the females average at around 60g. They are only around seven months, so still have time to grow a little before he goes near them. I was wondering if the problem was more if you were putting a 170g male with a 60g female?

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

if he's 94g i dont think he may be giant. From what I've read up on its only classed as a giant if they get over 100g in their first year.

At 94g though I'm sure he would be ok. I had a similar weighted pairing last year and she laid 10 eggs in total.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

there isnt much difference really, sounds fine to me


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I will give it some thought. Oh an I realise he is quite small for a Giant but I had him shipped in from Geckos etc in america so I believe the genetics are there as much as anyone can guarantee Giant genetics. I am aware there is some debate on the subject. This is what I pulled from Ron Trempers website about it.

*"Male Super Giants here often reach 110+ grams in 12 months. The largest Tremper Super Giant, named Moose, weighed 140 grams at one year of age with his greatest weight now being 156 grams. What we're offering is a genetic giant and just how big they may get will vary from person to person, but expect our Giant males to be 90-110 grams and the Super Giant males to exceed 110 grams."*

I am unsure exactly how old he is so he could have a little growing to do but I don't believe he is as young as the females I am refering to and if he's not a year he's close too it.

Thanks


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a supergiant of 126g and he is currently paired with two females who weight between 70 and 80 grams. Other than the odd scuffle they've been fine. I did try putting him in with a 60g supersnow and he bit her quite badly, but I think that was probably because he could smell another male on her. Lesson learnt! 

In theory, there is no reason why a giant/supergiant cannot breed with a normal. The eggs are the same size, and it shouldn't cause a problem. But I guess you'd want to keep a very close eye on them when you introduce them, just to be sure he doesn't mistake her for food! I always find it a bit scary when introducing a pair for the first time, but so long as you watch them, if a fight breaks out you can usually break it up before any real damage is done.


----------

